# New NATO HEADQUARTERS (Brussels)



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

This is the new global headquarters of NATO in Brussels. (construction begins in 2008)


















































The wings of the building have now been offset: major and minor wings now oppose each other across the narrowed Agora (central corridor), which gives it a more functional layout than in the original design.









A new, canopied main entrance is located on the Agora, opposite from the first major wing.









Each nation will have their delegation offices overlooking the Agora from an above-ground level. 
Inside the Agora, looking past the main entrance to the Conference Centre, one will get "a feel" of the impressive interior space.

















Immediately adjacent to the Agora, the Conference Centre lobby forms a very clear assembly area with a strong formal space (exterior view of the North Atlantic Council room).









The various functions of the Common Infrastructure are located on two levels in and between two major office wings. *At ground level, the visitors area, the restaurants and shops. *Just above resides the Public Diplomacy Division, with public and private areas.









Sustainability - There are many "sustainable" aspects to the new HQ. The roofs of the short wings will be planted with sedum-type plants and grasses. This has multiple benefits, including reducing the peak flow and total volume of water run-off from the roofs, insulating the roofs from heat and cold and, by photosynthesis the consequent absorption of CO2. The roofs of the long wings are constructed to allow rain water collection for sanitation use within the HQ.

Source: http://www.nato.int/structur/tenders/newhq3/index.htm



New Nato Headquarters by N.A.T.O., on Flickr


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

wow can it take up anymore land


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

It looks like an airport! And it looks huge, I am guessing security issues stops them from building tall, but they would save a lot of space


----------



## Hadrianestou (Feb 27, 2011)

Also the location of the NATO HQ is close to Brussels Airport (Zaventem), so there are hight-restrictions.


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

design is like a zipper


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

very ugly


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

looks like airport terminal extension, nothing spectacular :sorry:


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

That is awful, what a huge waste of space. There are huge empty, covered areas that seem to be just big hallways. Where is the density, the channeling, the open air courtyards with plants and running water? Too much steel and glass too. hno:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I think after 9/11 they decided not to built a high tower. Don't forget this is a major target for terrorists.
If the Pentagon in Washinghton would have been a skyscraper, the US army would have lost it's HQ 10 years ago...

Nice building though, I like it!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Progress:*



Bazar said:


> En de winterstop is voorbij
> 
> Foto's van vandaag! (heb me wel moeten reppen, want er kwam redelijk snel (toevallig?) een voertuigje voorbij met een bewaker die me vies bekeek  Sorry voor de kwaliteit van de foto's, het was met de GSM te doen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Trout7000 (Jun 25, 2011)

I've tried to like this building, but something is amiss. The concept is strong. I think it's the curtain walls and the glazing details. For me, the building as shown in the elevations has an industrial feel. Hopefully, the real thing will be more appealing.

The Intentions toward sustainability are to be applauded, but I'm skeptical about the particulars described above. "Photosynthesis"? Really?


----------



## David J Gill (Nov 7, 2013)

It is now almost 2015 and this building is still not finished! (Apparetnly due to Belgian bureaucratic bungling.) Now expected to open in 2016...construction started in 2008!


----------



## xperia1231 (Jan 12, 2015)

niesamowite


----------



## xperia1231 (Jan 12, 2015)

bardzo mi sie tam podoba


----------



## TomFoster (Jan 15, 2015)

Very interesting! Can't say I like it especially and it looks horrendously inefficient in terms of land usage but interesting nonetheless!


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

It's about what you expect from a organisation like NATO. One big flat building for security and flexibility. They are not the likes to start building flashy skyscraper. Especially in these days. 
I remember reading couple of months ago that 90 million from the 750 million euro construction costs are reserved for internal network and security.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Very wasteful and inefficient design. Who picked the architect?


----------



## kidikano (Mar 16, 2013)

This is very confusing.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------

